# Green Tiger Barbs



## bairnbroon (May 6, 2009)

Can anyone help please.

We have a 55 litre tank that has been up and running since beginning of December. We had 4 tiger barbs and 2 green tiger barbs, had them since end of December. One of the green ones died on the first night but the other thrived until this week. We bought another 2 green barbs a couple of weeks ago but they have both since died this week. Both had white spots on them, strange thing is we could only find the body of one of them, can not find the other one anywhere in the tank. Would another barb have eaten it. The other green barb died yesterday as did one of the tiger barbs. One of the remaining barbs is behaving very oddly. It is swimming head down and on its side, it is still eating normally. 

In the tank we also have 3 platys (bought at same time as the most recent barbs) 3 zebra danios, 2 male guppys and 2 cherry barbs as well as 6 tetra neons. 

Would the two barbs that died have been diseased in anyway and is there anything that can be done to stop rest of tank being infected. Do we have enough barbs in the tank to stop the others nipping at the rest of the fish.

Thank you


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the white spots on the fish would indicate the presence or ick (ichthyoptherius multifillis...sp?).. immediate treatment is needed...
first thing i would do s raise the temp to 84 degrees.. the only ick medication that i use is "Aquarisol"... it is very effective and will not stain the water... make sure you treat as directed on the bottle.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

wait!!!! i dont want to step on your feet lohachata but shouldent he raise the temp slowly...?? if his tank was at 77 degrees and he took it up to 84 he'd fry em'
do the temp change slowly.. day by day bring it up 1-2 degrees while treating


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know allie..all i have ever done is just crank it up.and going from 77 to 84 overnight or even within a few hours isn't going to fry them.. they go through all kinds of crazy temp changes in the wild.. the biggest problem would be when there is a rapid drop in tamp.. but there are many exceptions to this... temp drops of 8-10 degrees will trigger most cories and plecos to spawn..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Alli lets think about this just for a minute:
When you bring a bag of fish home from the store you float the bag for 15 minutes so the temperature can rise slowly and the fish can be transferred without shock. 

Increasing water temperature over the course of a few hours would be fine. Slower would probably be better from a stress point of view, but just turning up a heater and keeping an eye on it (to make sure it doesn't get too high) should be perfectly fine. When you turn up a heater it doesn't just go from 77 to 84 in minutes. 

Bairn: Keep the temperature up for at least a month. This will take you well beyond the life cycle of the ich and be the best way to prevent a recurrence of the disease.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Ditto the snails: They eat fish food. You fed so much fish food the snails grew.
Do not use snail killer. You can kill the snails that are under the substrate, they rot, creating more algae fertilizer, and making the water conditions bad.
Control: Quit feeding.

Java Fern and Anubias are the two most noted plants that fish tend not to eat. If you can get about 2+ watts of light for 8 hour over this tank then plants should do OK. This tank is so tall you will need this much light.

Ditto Tammie's comments about fish choices.
For this tank either the Betta or the Gourami, a school of something smaller than the Tiger Barbs (never keep just one; he will pester all the other fish). If you like the looks of the tiger barb there are Pentazona Barbs that seem to stay a bit smaller and are more peaceful, or Ruby Barbs. They need really good water. The males are black with a red nose, females are subtly tiger striped.
Bala sharks are noted plant nippers. Return this fish. They reach 12" and are schooling fish that need a very long tank.
A Bristlenose Pleco or a couple of Otocinclus would be good to clean up the algae.


================
Promotional Products
airsoft guns


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Ranga Dude....u stoned man! this post has no reference to snails or anything! easy up bro!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

man..... i am with you zakk.... ranga dude is totally stoned..... i am still looking for the depth of the tank.. 55 litres is about 15 gallons...only 12 inches deep... and what about the plant talk?????.... and where did anybody say anything about bala sharks...
sheeesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Spambot. 
It will be terminated.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks TOS....been waiting for one with power..


----------



## bairnbroon (May 6, 2009)

Thanks very much folks. Have been using a product called Protozin. Do I have to change the water once the tank is treated. Did ask the lassie in the shop but she was rather young and didn't really have much of a clue except what product to sell, boss was at lunch. How soon after treatment is finished should I wait before I put in more fish, last dose was today. Had to take a Platy out of the tank on saturday as it had what looked like an egg sac over an eye and the gill, it was struggling so we removed and disposed of it. Came home tonight and found a Neon Tetra was dead also. Have checked the remaining fish and so far no of them are showing any signs of white stop. Fingers crossed that the rest are ok.


----------



## bairnbroon (May 6, 2009)

Tank has been treated and there is no signs of any more disease. Put 4 guppies into tank at weekend. Found 2 dead yesterday morning then came home to another one in the evening. Now a cory and a neon are dead. All of them had tails or fins shredded. Only have 2 tiger barbs in the tank but there is also 3 cherry barbs. Would either of them be the fin nippers? Do I remove the 2 tiger barbs or should I put more in the tank?


----------

